# Forum Argomenti di discussione IVA - Intrastat - SPESOMETRO - San Marino  Fattura U.S.A.

## TITTA DI GIROLAMO

Buongiorno,  
   un mio cliente ha ricevuto a fine febbraio una fattura USA per l'acquisto dell hosting per il sito dell' azienda. 
   premesso che sulla fattura non sono specificati ne un C.F. ne una  P.I. sia del prestatore che de cedente, 
   cosa bisogna fare?   registrare al tasso di cambio euro -dollaro alla data fattura? (la fattura è in dollari), 
   o fare una autofattura? o registrare sia su acquisti che si vendite'? o registrarla semplicemente come fattura    
   acquisti? 
   il totale è inferiore ai 100 dollari. 
  grazie

----------


## forstmeier

> Buongiorno,  
>    un mio cliente ha ricevuto a fine febbraio una fattura USA per l'acquisto dell hosting per il sito dell' azienda. 
>    premesso che sulla fattura non sono specificati ne un C.F. ne una  P.I. sia del prestatore che de cedente, 
>    cosa bisogna fare?   registrare al tasso di cambio euro -dollaro alla data fattura? (la fattura è in dollari), 
>    o fare una autofattura? o registrare sia su acquisti che si vendite'? o registrarla semplicemente come fattura    
>    acquisti? 
>    il totale è inferiore ai 100 dollari. 
>   grazie

  Anno 2013, modifica l'art. 21 comma 4 lett c, e d
servizi generici: 
Il prestatore nazionale potrà fatturare a committenti Ue o extra-UE entro il 15 del mese successivo a quello dell'ultimazione o del pagamento.
La stessa scadenza viene applicata per l'autofatturazione dei servizi ricevuti da operatori extra-UE.  
L'autofattura è la modalità per adempiere al pagamento dell'IVA nel caso di prestazioni rese da prestatori extracomunitari, nonchè quando il prestatore comunitario renda servizi diversi da quelli generici. (servizi in deroga) 
saluti,
.

----------


## TITTA DI GIROLAMO

QUINDI CORREGGIMI SE SBAGLIO  
  A) CERCO SUL SITO BANCA D'ITALIA IL TASSO DI CAMBIO DEL GIORNO, LO STAMPO E LO ALLEGO  
  B) REGISTRO LA FATTURA USA AL 28 FEBBRAIO (MESE DI RICEVIMENTO) METTENDO SOLO IL VALORE IMPONIBILE CAMBIATO DA 
     DOLLARO AD EURO  SENZA AGGIUNGERE L'IVA  
  C) COMPILO AUTOFATTURA N° 01 DEL 28/02/13 DA INSERIRE SOLO NEL REGISTRO VENDITE AGGIUNGENDO IVA 21% IN MODO DA    
      TROVARMI  L'IVA A DEBITO E NON L'ANNULLAMENTO DELL'IMPOSTA COME NELL' INTRA   
 D)  LIQUIDO L'IVA NELLA PRIMA LIQUIDAZIONE UTILE (SE SN A DEBITO)  
 E) DICO AL CLIENTE CHE D OGGI IN POI COMPRA IN ITALIA CHE GIA' LA NOSTRA ECONOMIA VA MALE :Stick Out Tongue:   
    E GRAZIE MILLE

----------


## forstmeier

> QUINDI CORREGGIMI SE SBAGLIO  
>   A) CERCO SUL SITO BANCA D'ITALIA IL TASSO DI CAMBIO DEL GIORNO, LO STAMPO E LO ALLEGO  
>   B) REGISTRO LA FATTURA USA AL 28 FEBBRAIO (MESE DI RICEVIMENTO) METTENDO SOLO IL VALORE IMPONIBILE CAMBIATO DA 
>      DOLLARO AD EURO  SENZA AGGIUNGERE L'IVA  
>   C) COMPILO AUTOFATTURA N° 01 DEL 28/02/13 DA INSERIRE SOLO NEL REGISTRO VENDITE AGGIUNGENDO IVA 21% IN MODO DA    
>       TROVARMI  L'IVA A DEBITO E NON L'ANNULLAMENTO DELL'IMPOSTA COME NELL' INTRA   
>  D)  LIQUIDO L'IVA NELLA PRIMA LIQUIDAZIONE UTILE (SE SN A DEBITO)  
>  E) DICO AL CLIENTE CHE D OGGI IN POI COMPRA IN ITALIA CHE GIA' LA NOSTRA ECONOMIA VA MALE  
>     E GRAZIE MILLE

  La contabilità non è la mia materia e quindi non sarei sicuro. 
Per quanto concerne il consiglio al cliente, forse comprando all'estero risparmia invece! 
saluti,
.

----------


## TITTA DI GIROLAMO

Grazie comunque 
 qualche anima pia che mi risolve il dubbio? :d

----------


## vision

> Grazie comunque 
>  qualche anima pia che mi risolve il dubbio? :d

  ciao potrei aiutarti a risolvere il problema ti ho mandato un messaggio privato ma vedo che non rispondi contattami ciao

----------

